# Just one word. (1 Viewer)



## Fossy (May 22, 2010)

I've Googled this time and time again, and can't find the answer.  

What is the one single word used when an answer is given before a  question is asked?

I heard it years ago, and now can't find it anywhere, so I'll give an  example. 

Answer:   Kevin Rudd
Question: Who is the prime minister of Australia.

It's dumb I know, but it's driving me insane.


----------



## moderan (May 22, 2010)

Pre-empt?


----------



## Gumby (May 22, 2010)

Omniscience?


----------



## Blood (May 22, 2010)

Right.


----------



## alanmt (May 22, 2010)

I already answered this.

Ox, did you ever buy that umbrella?


----------



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

F.O.S., I hope you got it. I sure didn't.


----------



## Fossy (May 24, 2010)

Nope, didn't get it.  

Pre-empt is a word a friend suggested, but it's not the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## fix (May 24, 2010)

Would it be precognition Fossy?


I hope so 'cos it's gonna drive me nuts if it isn't


----------



## Foxee (May 24, 2010)

Jeopardy.

Sorry, that's all I have.


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2010)

That's what I thought of first. But that's providing the answer, and then responding with the question. Or something like that.


----------



## moderan (May 24, 2010)

Hijack? Expropriate? Arrogate? Accroach? Usurp? Supplant? Supercede or sede?


----------



## Foxee (May 24, 2010)

anticipate? assume?


----------



## moderan (May 24, 2010)

Preverbalize? Metaconverse? (lol)


----------



## Foxee (May 24, 2010)

preconversant? amnioanswer? ESP?

I know, I know...no. *sigh*


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2010)

Whatever it's called, it would be pretty darned annoying. Especially if someone did it all the time and for no good reason.


----------



## fix (May 24, 2010)

JosephB said:


> That's what I thought of first. But that's providing the answer, and then responding with the question. Or something like that.


 
I thought precognition was a form of telepathy...Knowing what another was thinking before they said it.


----------



## moderan (May 24, 2010)

I see Fossy asked the exact same question on Yahoo. We have better answers here.


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2010)

Too bad she didn't get the answer first. Would have saved time.


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2010)

fix said:


> I thought precognition was a form of telepathy...Knowing what another was thinking before they said it.



"I'll take telepathy, for 300, Alex."

"Knowing what another was thinking, before they said it."

*Buzzz.*

"What is,  precognition."


----------



## alanmt (May 24, 2010)

Someone had a signature once that was a transcript of an online conversation:

a: I am clairvoyant.  I know what people will say before they say it.
a. I know.
b. That's precognition
b. ah, you got me.


----------



## fix (May 24, 2010)

sweet


----------



## The Backward OX (May 25, 2010)

JosephB said:


> That's what I thought of first. But that's providing the answer, and then responding with the question. Or something like that.



Duuh, that's exactly what the OP was.


----------



## JosephB (May 25, 2010)

Heh. You're right, OX. And it's only taken 9,771 posts.


----------



## Sam (May 25, 2010)

"Prescience".


----------



## SilverMoon (May 25, 2010)

I'm cheating with three words "Jumping the gun". 

How bout _Preempt_


----------



## KangTheMad (May 25, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> I'm cheating with three words "Jumping the gun".
> 
> How bout _Preempt_



Already mentioned 

Preanswerizing?


----------

